# Jennings gets passed over for All Star game



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

The reality of playing in this market has to be hitting him pretty hard right now... not that he is having a great year but he is the best player on a quality team putting up good numbers and he was passed over for two guys on godawful teams... two days after absolutely embarrassing Jrue on national telivision


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Sad, but true. Not like I'm surprised at all though.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

roux2dope said:


> The reality of playing in this market has to be hitting him pretty hard right now... not that he is having a great year but he is the best player on a quality team putting up good numbers and he was passed over for two guys on godawful teams... two days after absolutely embarrassing Jrue on national telivision



He certainly has an argument. Holiday and Irving have better numbers, but Jennings plays for the better team and doesn't have the luxury of being the clear #1 option offensively from a statistical perspective (Ellis takes more FGA's per game). I was complaining about the Bulls all-star hiatus from '98 to '09, but the Bucks are working on a pretty solid streak of their own (Michael Redd in what... '04?). As you mentioned elsewhere, I would guess that Jennings will do what he can to leave Milwaukee when given the opportunity... hopefully for the Bucks' sake we're both wrong. Maybe a return to trip to the playoffs will have a positive impact on that front. 

On the bright side, I just realized the Bucks were 6-2 under Jim Boylan so far, so at least the Bucks have that going for them.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Maybe some one will drop out ,and he'll be picked to replace them. Won't change the original mistake in not taking him.


----------



## 36 Karat (Nov 10, 2005)

Call me pessimistic but I think Brandon's a lost cause at this point. We're all familiar with his personality, and his on-court attitude definitely reflects that. He won't say no to the exposure that comes with playing in a larger market. It was just this past November, prior to a game against Miami, that he remarked on how he considered the game a "tryout". Two weeks ago dude was in the club I work at (Trinity Irish Pub for those familiar with the Water St. scene) with his shirt off acting like top shit. Granted, he was top shit relative to anyone else in the place, but he certainly to flaunt status. "Humble" is not in Brandon's vocabulary. I'm all for the Bucks locking him up, I just don't think it'll happen.


----------

